# Little suns fans game



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We don't really know each other in here. Lets get to know each other so we can become family lol. Just say stuff about yourself and I'm thinking of a game. Let me go.

My name is Kekai I am from the beautiful island of hawaii, I play football and basketball. I love to trash talk and talk **** to the opponent. Im gonna be a junior age 16. Im a black hawaiian as you may have seen my pictures. Im 5'10 165 and I max bench at 225. So Im strong as a boar hahaha. I have my ears pierced, no tattoo, and I love the Suns and this boards. I love to party and get crunk and get all the hot girls lol. Thats my little rant. Go ahead guys


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

My name is Jonathan, and I'm from Fayetteville, North Carolina. I just turned 19 about 3 months ago. I'm about 5'9, and 125 pounds. I'm starting classes in Microsoft certified training starting August 17th at Fayetteville Technical Community College. I work currently at a CVS Pharmacy on 3rd shift. I work for 5 nights straight, then am off for a week and a half. So it's a nice schedule. I love women, and getting drunk, and high off my *** all the time. It's rare to find me at night without a beer and/or blunt. I love the Suns because when I was 2 I moved to Phoenix. I first started watching in 1992-1993 with Sir Charles, and KJ. My first live game was game 6 of the NBA Finals. It made me a fan for life even though we lost. Then 3 months after that I moved back to North Carolina where I am now. That's why I'm a big time Tar Heel fan. My mom, dad, grandpa, grandma, and a cousin of mine have all attended the University of North Carolina. So I grew up in the Tar Heel ways. My favorite players are Tracy McGrady, and Baron Davis(Hence the name BaronMcGrady), and any past/current/future UNC, and Suns player.


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

My name is Dean, im 16 years old from Eilat, Israel (that's the most hot place on earth. probably heard of it). Im 6-3 playing to 2-guard for my team, excellent shooter and passer but must work my one-on-one game more this summer... I learn in a local high school and making myself ready for the army (you know its a requirment here)... I love to party and hang out, meet some young and beautiful women... i play basketball at least 2-3 hours a day plus gym workouts... I started loving the Suns since J-Kidd came to town.. he is one of my favorite players in the world... Penny Hardaway is my favorite player and he is also my role model ! by the way ive been to PHX when i was 13 and i went to a Suns game in Philly when i was 14 (we lost in OT)... SHALOM !


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

My name is Chris, and im from Melbourne Australia. Im 17 cant wait 2 be 18 damn Australia you need to be 18 yrs old to get ur license. Im in year 12 (last year of high school) cant wait to finally finish. I play basketball for a local team with my mates and some randoms they cant play for s*** . Im about 5'10 or 11. I love having a few beers with my mates and partying hard. I have a gf of nearly a year now. I started following PHX in the off season last year, wat a year to start, before that i didn't really follow the NBA, oh the years iv missed. I hope to travel next year or year after with my mates we really wanna go to a BBall game. Thats about it.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn, I'm an old guy!

I'm Eric, a 21 year old Phoenix resident and ASU student. I've got two more years left before I get my degree in marketing. I played basketball and football in HS but now only do weight training. I wish I had not given up basketball as I really think I could have walked on at ASU if I had stuck with it. Oh well.

Anyway, I am also a licensed auto dealer and full time real estate investor. I'm thinking about getting my realtors license. After school I plan to open up my own car dealership and go harder in RE flipping. 

I am a BMW nut and have two websites:

Car related:
lukasmotors.com

REI:
sellitfastaz.com

Been watching the suns since 1991. I don't really have favorite players but I think Amare may become the best PF of all time. I'm amazed at what he can do.

Good to meet all of you!

Oh and a 165lb 16yo benching 225 is pretty damn good!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice to meet you all! Keep it going guys.



Lukasbmw said:


> Damn, I'm an old guy!
> 
> 
> Oh and a 165lb 16yo benching 225 is pretty damn good!


Haha guess you are the old guy. lol. Thanks man yea i work hard.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Haha guess you are the old guy. lol.


lol. I guess that makes me ancient at 31.
:eek8:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Tiz said:


> lol. I guess that makes me ancient at 31.
> :eek8:


:laugh: You are the father of this board.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

What up, my name is Ben, I live just outside of Toronto Canada. I'm 15 (soon to be 16 in October). I'm 6'2, play basketball during the winter/spring in a houseleague, because my citys so small we don't have summer/fall leagues, or even rec leagues (other then a Gym at the YMCA). I got 2 more years in High School, going into grade 11. I got good marks, and as soon as I get my US Citizenship, I'm moving to Phoenix to go to ASU or UofA. The Suns and Raptors are my favourite teams, but I like the Suns more because they have more exciting games, and they did have Charles Barkley, the best PF of all time, but soon to be taken over by Amare. I've been following the Suns for about 6 or 7 years, because my soon-to-be step dad lives in Phoenix, I've been to about 20 games (I must be bad luck, every time I go they lose). Theres nothing really else to say.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Name's Chris, feel free to call me by it. I recently turned 25 on the 10th of July. 5'9...was one of those undersized PF's when I played back in the day. Arizona born and raised, been a Suns fan since around 88' when I got into the NBA. My dad, and basically whole family, is from the L.A. area and are Lakers fans. Don't worry, not every seed can be corrupted! I was recently married on October 2nd, 2004. Due to time constraints (wife, work, school, etc.) for me and my friends, I haven't had the time to play basketball in quite awhile. So, all my energy goes into watching it. With NBA League Pass, I tend to watch basketball all the time. I almost havemy Bachelor's Degree in General Business with a concentration in Finance. I am in Retail Management for a grocery store until my degree is finished and I can make the jump elsewhere. Dream job would be to work my way up in the Phoenix Suns financial department and get free tickets! My hobbies are basically goin to games, chillin with the wife, (as evidence by my board name) studying Chinese and Japanese history, church, kickin it with friends, havin a beer while watchin a game, watchin movies, playin video games, posting on BBB.net, playing pretty much any sport I can manage round up (even recreation like ping pong, air hockey, darts, badmitton, etc.). Bout all I can think of at the moment...


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

What up. My name is Tyler from Scottsdale, 21, huge Suns fan. I have courtside season tix and go to every game I get. I go to Arizona State (used to go to SMU in Dallas), and basically just party and play hoops and golf. I only post here once in a blue moon, but am always browsing. Oh and for the record, Sarver is a boob and I speak from personally dealing with the man all the time - he's a putz. There I said it.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Man if you have nough money for courtside season tickets, you don't need to get an education lol.

I love Scotsdale, my step dad owns a condo at the camelback resort.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

My turn.
I'm Cory and I'm 20. Originally from Bakersfield, CA, but now i go to school at University of California, Santa Barbara (UCSB). I'm a huge fan of the band 311 and am stoked for the new album coming out August 16th </plug>. I'm a Sociology major at UCSB and am thinking of doubling in Law. I do my fair share of partying at school, but i prefer to just lay low sometimes. i've yet to see a suns game live, but im hoping to this year when they play the lakers/clippers.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

hey guys, my name is kevin, from Los Angeles, im like about 5'5 115 (still wating for that growth spurt :biggrin, 14 as you can tell, and going into the 9th grade. Well not much to say, but im a real softy (please don't take that to your advantage), i love parties, music, and of course the girls. I currently play basketball and football. Im really into x-box live, presumbaley Halo 2, so if any of you wanna get shot up my gamertag is the same as my BBB.net name, so there......, p.s.-Kekai23 is one of the coolest mods in the history of history, dissonance is also in my top 5.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

haha thanks drk element. my name is soon to be changed to Kekai. Nice to meet you all too btw. I still don't see dissonance on here :wink:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

My names Andrew. Live in Wisconsin. Gonna be a sophomore next year. Suns are cool but they aren't no bulls [looks at pic of 6 championship banners]. I play PS2, with mvp baseball currently in my system, Derek Lee has lots of homeruns on there for my team, while Andruw Jones is falling behind on the pace . Also play a lot of Madden, Live and GTA on there. l337. I try to mod and hack the hell out of systems, currently working on the nintendo ds. Broke one ps2 and a ds so far while modding. I'm 5'9 1/4" (5'10 , rounded up. Got some hard as **** elbows, so you all better watch out on the court.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Sup I'm Chris and I'm turning 17 on September 11th. I follow all sports and I'm a huge hockey and basketball fan. Right now I'm playing a ****load of golf but I also play soccer, rugby and baseball. I'm going into my final year of high school and I have no clue what I'm going to go into after high school, which is a little frightening to think about. Anyways my summer has been pretty boring, so not much to say. I just hope the Canucks get the 1st pick in the lottery tommorow. :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> My names Andrew. Live in Wisconsin. Gonna be a sophomore next year. Suns are cool but they aren't no bulls [looks at pic of 6 championship banners]. I play PS2, with mvp baseball currently in my system, Derek Lee has lots of homeruns on there for my team, while Andruw Jones is falling behind on the pace . Also play a lot of Madden, Live and GTA on there. l337. I try to mod and hack the hell out of systems, currently working on the nintendo ds. Broke one ps2 and a ds so far while modding. I'm 5'9 1/4" (5'10 , rounded up. Got some hard as **** elbows, so you all better watch out on the court.


Andruw Jones is the man like I told you before :wink:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lets get this going again I see some new people in here


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Tiz said:


> lol. I guess that makes me ancient at 31.
> :eek8:



you're still a baby. try 36.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

well alrighty then


----------

